# Documenting Uber Stealing Tips from Drivers



## Maven

If there is ever going to be a class-action lawsuit against Uber for stealing our Tips then drivers need to demonstrate to lawyers capable of successfully bringing such a lawsuit that there is a real case here, worthy of their time and efforts.  We're talking hundreds of thousands of drivers nationwide getting millions of dollars in tips every day, about $10 Million each week, and Uber withholding an unknown percentage. To be eligible to become part of the "class" and benefit from the potential outcome, you may need to document this has happened to you.

*Please document cases where you can prove that Uber "lost" a Tip that you should have automatically received. Keep these records in case a lawyer contacts you (via private conversation) to discuss the class-action lawsuit. If possible, include:*

*Amount of Tip*
*Date and Approximate time*
*City and address or approximate location*
*Screenshots of the trip details*
*Screenshots of any email correspondence with Uber and their replies*
*Optional: exclude any personal information.*
It is very difficult to prove that Uber is stealing Tips from Drivers. Unless a rider shows the driver that a Tip was sent, the driver has no way of knowing that he/she should even look for the Tip or if it is "missing". After all, passengers stating they will tip in-App, may be lying or later forget their promise. Drivers have no way of knowing. 

There is precedent. Uber is well known for frequently "losing tolls". To be properly reimbursed, the driver is required to detect this himself and send an email within 48 hours. Uber may require further proof to be emailed within 10 days. Uber may still reimburse less that the proper amount, requiring a further followup. If the driver fails to do all of these things in a timely way then Uber keeps the money, contractually owed the driver. For many years, a self-professed technology company has been unable to fix an easy technology problem. Why?

It has been confirmed by multiple drivers that the same thing is now happening with in-App Tips. Rather that increasing driver income, an unknown percentage of Tips has been transformed into an Uber Profit Center, just like "lost tolls".  If Uber is not "forced" to fix this situation by the courts then it will continue indefinitely. 

Related threads:

https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-stealing-tips.193289/
https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-tried-to-pocket-my-tip-last-night.192664/

https://uberpeople.net/threads/so-i...y-stealing-our-tips-under-service-fee.194347/
Disclaimers:

I am not a lawyer and have no formal legal training.
A lawyer or law firm may never commit to taking this case .
Uber may win the case. They have lost before, but have a large, experienced legal team.
Even if we win, Uber may drag appeals on for years.
"if you don't play, you can't win."_ -- Judith McNaught_


----------



## Teach1

I have been telling riders about this situation and asked them for a "favor". Can you leave a tip of at least a dollar just so we can keep track with documentation. Everyone says sure and tips have been showing up. If nothing more I'm getting more tips!!!!!


----------



## touberornottouber

It's pretty easy to catch. Just set up a "sting". I would be shocked if Uber really is doing this. It would be asking for fraud charges and severe penalties and lawsuits.


----------



## chamomiami

i worked this weekend 2 1/2 hr each day and i did a total of $18 tips, out 12 trips.. i dont think i need a attorney to suit uber yet.


----------



## brianboru

At first I was doubtful that uber was "stealing" tips. But given the number of drivers that reported the problem I think there must be something to it. I think that if it is occurring it isn't "stealing". It is mishandling. 

I bet that when a tip is entered in the app it gets manually applied to the ride by the same employees in India who cut and paste the responses to our emails. 

In India tips are known as service charges and I think some of our tips are allocated to service charges in error because of that. 

I have looked at some of my rides and have found several that look like the service charge is abnormally high. How far back can I go to request a review?


----------



## ShinyAndChrome

There is no way the system is manual; that a person has to take something inserted as a tip in the app and then manually apply to the driver.


----------



## brianboru

ShinyAndChrome said:


> There is no way the system is manual; that a person has to take something inserted as a tip in the app and then manually apply to the driver.


I think the way it works is the algorithm reports the tip is added to the ride by the pax and then someone has to allocate the tip to a category in the history of the ride. It is when the allocation is made that the error may occur. If someone is used to calling "tips" "service charges" you can see the reason for the error.

Otherwise how do you explain the inconsistency in drivers being credited with tips? It doesn't happen with every tip.

Just to take it a step further it could be that the ride history has two "service charge " catagories. One called say "servicechargeuber" and another called "servicechargedriver" or some similar arrangement and the similarity causes the error. If there were not a manual input somewhere the error wouldn't be sporadic.

BTW what wouldn't surprise me is that uber is aware of the problem and chooses not to remove the manual step because errors accrue to its advantage.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome

brianboru said:


> I think the way it works is the algorithm reports the tip is added to the ride by the pax and then someone has to allocate the tip to a category in the history of the ride. It is when the allocation is made that the error may occur. If someone is used to calling "tips" "service charges" you can see the reason for the error.
> 
> Otherwise how do you explain the inconsistency in drivers being credited with tips? It doesn't happen with every tip.
> 
> Just to take it a step further it could be that the ride history has two "service charge " catagories. One called say "servicechargeuber" and another called "servicechargedriver" or some similar arrangement and the similarity causes the error. If there were not a manual input somewhere the error wouldn't be sporadic.
> 
> BTW what wouldn't surprise me is that uber is aware of the problem and chooses not to remove the manual step because errors accrue to its advantage.


I wonder as the guy above you if much of this is not actually what's happening, though. I remember when Toyota had a massive problem with its cars and unintended acceleration back in 2010 and lots of people were reporting it. Except it turned out it didn't have it at all, it was basically an urban legend, with few exceptions. The more people talk about this tip issue the more they think it happens.

However, I have seen screenshots of a guy who got screwed, so that isn't terribly consistent with what I just wrote


----------



## brianboru

Yes. I doubted it at first as well but a number of drivers reported that they got tips after complaining to uber and were told something to the effect that there had been an error. I don't believe uber consciously stole the tips but I believe the drivers. It must be a problem something similar to my suggestion if we are to believe the drivers.


----------



## Maven

Does it really matter if anyone can prove intentional fraud or believes Uber "goofed". Uber may call it "mishandling" or "technical problem" or something else. The effect is the same, money owed to drivers instead ends up as Uber profits.

Consider the following purely speculative numbers that I have no proof have any validity whatsoever. Let's say that Uber "losing" a tip only happens 2% of the time and the average in-App Tip is $1 per ride (yes I know most trips do not receive a tip). Multiply that by an average of 1,000,000 Uber rides per day plus half again that for Lyft. That's 0.02 x $1 x 1,500,000 or $30,000 a day. Multiply by 365 days is $10,950,000 a year, which is peanuts for Uber/Lyft until you consider that it's on top of the percentage (often exceeding 50% a trip) that Uber/Lyft already takes and it's pure profit, more than half of the average "booking fee".

Now it's not that bad, if say 2% of the time a passenger shows the driver the exact amount of the tip, the driver later verifies the tip was not received, emails Uber support that immediately reimburses the tip. Except for the 10% of the time that Uber support demands something additional. 50% of the time the driver cannot or does not supply the demanded requirement. I'm going to save you the math. Our hypothetical $10,950,000 a year is reduced about
1.9% leaving $10,741,950 a year that is pure profit for Uber/Lyft instead of being in drivers' pockets. Feel free to present alternative numbers. I will not mind.

180 days of change creates yet another Uber profit center while supposedly benefiting drivers. Lyft has had in-App tipping much longer.

Seems like it's worth a class action lawsuit to me, especially if you add in punitive damages.


----------



## brianboru

Yep. I agree with you on the utility of filing a suit. In my posts I was just trying to expand the charge from stealing to include convenient sloppiness. If Uber is aware that their procedures create a windfall for them at the expense of the drivers there is essentially no difference between that and theft.


----------



## belleama

I think I'm going to do a test this week. I'm going to offer each rider $1 to test the tipping system. See what happens.


----------



## belleama

belleama said:


> I think I'm going to do a test this week. I'm going to offer each rider $1 to test the tipping system. See what happens.


I just got cash. I'm going to start my test tonight.


----------



## neweagle

belleama said:


> I just got cash. I'm going to start my test tonight.


This is a great idea


----------



## belleama

neweagle said:


> This is a great idea


Test was a failure. I completely forgot the cash at home! No in app tips either. I'm going to try again today. lol


----------



## belleama

belleama said:


> Test was a failure. I completely forgot the cash at home! No in app tips either. I'm going to try again today. lol


Day 1/2

Okay so I tested it last night. I had 10 riders.

1 pax didn't even have tipping as an option in the app or on the receipt. She tipped $4 in cash and did not take the dollar.
1 pax tipped $3 in the app and took the dollar
1 pax tipped $1 in the app and took the dollar - tip didn't show on her end in email or app until later but showed on my end right away. Later she sent me another screenshot when it showed for her. She was given her dollar right away with the screenshot not showing the tip because I watched her put in the tip and it confirmed on the next page just didn't show on the receipt.
2 pax were using someone else's account so no go for them.
2 pax were not asked because I had a ping waiting and didn't want to bother delaying for the tip and screenshot process.
1 pax was not asked because I forgot
1 pax tipped $5 in the app and was not offered a dollar. It was a longish ride didn't want to bother her after the trip.
1 pax tipped $5 in cash and declined to get the dollar for tipping in app.

All in app tips showed up. Everyone who tipped in app, except the lady who wasn't offered a dollar, sent me screen shots.

ETA: I just remembered the tipping options were different for my first 3 pax.

Pax 1: Had no options to tip at all. In the app on the rating page, on the trip receipt page, or in the email confirmation. Short 8 min ride.
Pax 2: Had $1, $4, $6, and custom. Short 5 min ride.
Pax 3: Had $1, $3, $5, and custom. Mid range 15 min ride.


----------



## Maven

belleama said:


> Day 1/2
> 
> Okay so I tested it last night. I had 10 riders.
> 
> 1 pax didn't even have tipping as an option in the app or on the receipt. She tipped $4 in cash and did not take the dollar.
> 1 pax tipped $3 in the app and took the dollar
> 1 pax tipped $1 in the app and took the dollar - tip didn't show on her end in email or app until later but showed on my end right away. Later she sent me another screenshot when it showed for her. She was given her dollar right away with the screenshot not showing the tip because I watched her put in the tip and it confirmed on the next page just didn't show on the receipt.
> 2 pax were using someone else's account so no go for them.
> 2 pax were not asked because I had a ping waiting and didn't want to bother delaying for the tip and screenshot process.
> 1 pax was not asked because I forgot
> 1 pax tipped $5 in the app and was not offered a dollar. It was a longish ride didn't want to bother her after the trip.
> 1 pax tipped $5 in cash and declined to get the dollar for tipping in app.
> 
> All in app tips showed up. Everyone who tipped in app, except the lady who wasn't offered a dollar, sent me screen shots.


Considering that the "failure rate" may be as low as 1%-2%, you need a MUCH larger sample size to get valid numbers, on the order of 100-200 trips where you are sure the passenger entered a tip in the application. This will take most drivers who attempt it, weeks not days.


----------



## belleama

Maven said:


> Considering that the "failure rate" may be as low as 1%-2%, you need a MUCH larger sample size to get valid numbers, on the order of 100-200 trips where you are sure the passenger entered a tip in the application. This will take most drivers who attempt it, weeks not days.


Day one was a failure because I completely forgot the cash. So I couldn't do it at all. Yesterday I'd consider a success because I had 3 that I purposely tested. 1 tip was a surprise and did show up. I ask at the beginning of the ride if they'd like to participate in a test of uber's new features and if so I'll start the test at the end of the trip. I do tell them that it will require a screenshot in order to get the "bonus."

I'm going to be doing this all week. Then maybe a couple times a week after that. Depending on what the results are for this week. I generally get 60 - 80 trips a week. School is starting again in a couple days so that'll probably go up. We'll see.

Is anyone else testing the system this way?


----------



## Maven

belleama said:


> Day one was a failure because I completely forgot the cash. So I couldn't do it at all. Yesterday I'd consider a success because I had 3 that I purposely tested. 1 tip was a surprise and did show up. I ask at the beginning of the ride if they'd like to participate in a test of uber's new features and if so I'll start the test at the end of the trip. I do tell them that it will require a screenshot in order to get the "bonus."
> 
> I'm going to be doing this all week. Then maybe a couple times a week after that. Depending on what the results are for this week. I generally get 60 - 80 trips a week. School is starting again in a couple days so that'll probably go up. We'll see.
> 
> *Is anyone else testing the system this way?*


I think that you are going about this the correct way. I just wanted to make sure your expectations were set correctly. We have already established this happens, but establishing how frequently may required 100s of individual tests.

It never hurts to have a screenshot as additional proof. However, the question is: How often does Uber dispute a "lost" tip claim? When there is a dispute, what does Uber require to pay the claim?


----------



## Raisetherate

Maven said:


> If there is ever going to be a class-action lawsuit against Uber for stealing our Tips then drivers need to demonstrate to lawyers capable of successfully bringing such a lawsuit that there is a real case here, worthy of their time and efforts.  We're talking hundreds of thousands of drivers nationwide getting millions of dollars in tips every day and Uber withholding an unknown percentage. To be eligible to become part of the "class" and benefit from the potential outcome, you may need to document this has happened to you.
> 
> *Please document cases where you can prove that Uber "lost" a Tip that you should have automatically received. Keep these records in case a lawyer contacts you (via private conversation) to discuss the class-action lawsuit. If possible, include:*
> 
> *Amount of Tip*
> *Date and Approximate time*
> *City and address or approximate location*
> *Screenshots of the trip details*
> *Screenshots of any email correspondence with Uber and their replies*
> *Optional: exclude any personal information.*
> It is very difficult to prove that Uber is stealing Tips from Drivers. Unless a rider shows the driver that a Tip was sent, the driver has no way of knowing that he/she should even look for the Tip or if it is "missing". After all, passengers stating they will tip in-App, may be lying or later forget their promise. Drivers have no way of knowing.
> 
> There is precedent. Uber is well known for frequently "losing tolls". To be properly reimbursed, the driver is required to detect this himself and send an email within 48 hours. Uber may require further proof to be emailed within 10 days. Uber may still reimburse less that the proper amount, requiring a further followup. If the driver fails to do all of these things in a timely way then Uber keeps the money, contractually owed the driver. For many years, a self-professed technology company has been unable to fix an easy technology problem. Why?
> 
> It has been confirmed by multiple drivers that the same thing is now happening with in-App Tips. Rather that increasing driver income, an unknown percentage of Tips has been transformed into an Uber Profit Center, just like "lost tolls".  If Uber is not "forced" to fix this situation by the courts then it will continue indefinitely.
> 
> Related threads:
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-stealing-tips.193289/
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-tried-to-pocket-my-tip-last-night.192664/
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/so-i...y-stealing-our-tips-under-service-fee.194347/
> Disclaimers:
> 
> I am not a lawyer and have no formal legal training.
> A lawyer or law firm may never commit to taking this case .
> Uber may win the case. They have lost before, but have a large, experienced legal team.
> Even if we win, Uber may drag appeals on for years.
> "if you don't play, you can't win."_ -- Judith McNaught_


Im j


----------



## belleama

Maven said:


> However, the question is: How often does Uber dispute a "lost" tip claim? When there is a dispute, what does Uber require to pay the claim?


Isn't that the purpose of these tests and gathering proof? To find out what the process/procedure is? What have your tests revealed?


----------



## Maven

belleama said:


> Isn't that the purpose of these tests and gathering proof? To find out what the process/procedure is? What have your tests revealed?


What is already known. In my mind an important piece of circumstantial evidence, showing a pattern of not paying drivers what they are owed, is Uber's mishandling of "Lost Tolls" for years and their apparent lack of interest in fixing the problem.


----------



## Raisetherate

I'm in the process of fighting Uber in Pennsylvania puc administrative Court cheap their drivers changed the deal and left us holding the bag to sign a digital agreement to accept lower rates I would still be driving for Uber if the rates were the rates before they drop them


----------



## WonderLeeWoman

touberornottouber said:


> It's pretty easy to catch. Just set up a "sting". I would be shocked if Uber really is doing this. It would be asking for fraud charges and severe penalties and lawsuits.


Yeah that seems to be "par for the course" "When people show you who they are; believe them!" This includes corporations



belleama said:


> Day 1/2
> 
> Okay so I tested it last night. I had 10 riders.
> 
> 1 pax didn't even have tipping as an option in the app or on the receipt. She tipped $4 in cash and did not take the dollar.
> 1 pax tipped $3 in the app and took the dollar
> 1 pax tipped $1 in the app and took the dollar - tip didn't show on her end in email or app until later but showed on my end right away. Later she sent me another screenshot when it showed for her. She was given her dollar right away with the screenshot not showing the tip because I watched her put in the tip and it confirmed on the next page just didn't show on the receipt.
> 2 pax were using someone else's account so no go for them.
> 2 pax were not asked because I had a ping waiting and didn't want to bother delaying for the tip and screenshot process.
> 1 pax was not asked because I forgot
> 1 pax tipped $5 in the app and was not offered a dollar. It was a longish ride didn't want to bother her after the trip.
> 1 pax tipped $5 in cash and declined to get the dollar for tipping in app.
> 
> All in app tips showed up. Everyone who tipped in app, except the lady who wasn't offered a dollar, sent me screen shots.
> 
> ETA: I just remembered the tipping options were different for my first 3 pax.
> 
> Pax 1: Had no options to tip at all. In the app on the rating page, on the trip receipt page, or in the email confirmation. Short 8 min ride.
> Pax 2: Had $1, $4, $6, and custom. Short 5 min ride.
> Pax 3: Had $1, $3, $5, and custom. Mid range 15 min ride.


Great job!! Keep going please! I will Do too, we need more people, keep posting


----------



## Kerplunkenstein

Teach1 said:


> I have been telling riders about this situation and asked them for a "favor". Can you leave a tip of at least a dollar just so we can keep track with documentation. Everyone says sure and tips have been showing up. If nothing more I'm getting more tips!!!!!


So now you're begging for tips, LOVELY


----------



## Julescase

chamomiami said:


> i worked this weekend 2 1/2 hr each day and i did a total of $18 tips, out 12 trips.. i dont think i need a attorney to suit uber yet.


Nice ratio! Can I ask what you do, if anything, beyond "the norm " that procures those kinds of tips?

I have good days and bad days tip-wise, but I'm doing the same thing for each ride so it's a crap shoot as far as knowing what inclines pax to tip (beyond generosity vs. cheapness I suppose!)


----------



## chamomiami

Julescase said:


> Nice ratio! Can I ask what you do, if anything, beyond "the norm " that procures those kinds of tips?
> 
> I have good days and bad days tip-wise, but I'm doing the same thing for each ride so it's a crap shoot as far as knowing what inclines pax to tip (beyond generosity vs. cheapness I suppose!)


 Hello .. nothing special i guess, i just deliver to the door when is an apt if i dont have the apt # i call and wait 5 min as the app say, some times i told the costumer the order was wrong and i deal with the restaurant to fix it even if isnt true, but like you say is just good luck and i do expensive restaurants and mcdonals sometimes mcdonalds costumer tips better


----------



## NOLA gUber

Maven said:


> I think that you are going about this the correct way. I just wanted to make sure your expectations were set correctly. We have already established this happens, but establishing how frequently may required 100s of individual tests.
> 
> It never hurts to have a screenshot as additional proof. However, the question is: How often does Uber dispute a "lost" tip claim? When there is a dispute, what does Uber require to pay the claim?


I asked...the answer is
Rider's Name -
Trip Date -
Trip Time -
Pickup/dropoff location(s)-
Trip Fares -

Once we have this information, we'll be able to help further.

We lose the PAX' name AS SOON AS WE COMPLETE THE RIDE. I now record my PAX' name and pickup location prior to pickup.


----------



## 2Cents

chamomiami said:


> Hello .. nothing special i guess, i just deliver to the door when is an apt if i dont have the apt # i call and wait 5 min as the app say, some times i told the costumer the order was wrong and i deal with the restaurant to fix it even if isnt true, but like you say is just good luck and i do expensive restaurants and mcdonals sometimes mcdonalds costumer tips better


Doubt that.



Maven said:


> If there is ever going to be a class-action lawsuit against Uber for stealing our Tips then drivers need to demonstrate to lawyers capable of successfully bringing such a lawsuit that there is a real case here, worthy of their time and efforts.  We're talking hundreds of thousands of drivers nationwide getting millions of dollars in tips every day, about $10 Million each week, and Uber withholding an unknown percentage. To be eligible to become part of the "class" and benefit from the potential outcome, you may need to document this has happened to you.
> 
> *Please document cases where you can prove that Uber "lost" a Tip that you should have automatically received. Keep these records in case a lawyer contacts you (via private conversation) to discuss the class-action lawsuit. If possible, include:*
> 
> *Amount of Tip*
> *Date and Approximate time*
> *City and address or approximate location*
> *Screenshots of the trip details*
> *Screenshots of any email correspondence with Uber and their replies*
> *Optional: exclude any personal information.*
> It is very difficult to prove that Uber is stealing Tips from Drivers. Unless a rider shows the driver that a Tip was sent, the driver has no way of knowing that he/she should even look for the Tip or if it is "missing". After all, passengers stating they will tip in-App, may be lying or later forget their promise. Drivers have no way of knowing.
> 
> There is precedent. Uber is well known for frequently "losing tolls". To be properly reimbursed, the driver is required to detect this himself and send an email within 48 hours. Uber may require further proof to be emailed within 10 days. Uber may still reimburse less that the proper amount, requiring a further followup. If the driver fails to do all of these things in a timely way then Uber keeps the money, contractually owed the driver. For many years, a self-professed technology company has been unable to fix an easy technology problem. Why?
> 
> It has been confirmed by multiple drivers that the same thing is now happening with in-App Tips. Rather that increasing driver income, an unknown percentage of Tips has been transformed into an Uber Profit Center, just like "lost tolls".  If Uber is not "forced" to fix this situation by the courts then it will continue indefinitely.
> 
> Related threads:
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-stealing-tips.193289/
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-tried-to-pocket-my-tip-last-night.192664/
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/so-i...y-stealing-our-tips-under-service-fee.194347/
> Disclaimers:
> 
> I am not a lawyer and have no formal legal training.
> A lawyer or law firm may never commit to taking this case .
> Uber may win the case. They have lost before, but have a large, experienced legal team.
> Even if we win, Uber may drag appeals on for years.
> "if you don't play, you can't win."_ -- Judith McNaught_


Is there a link anywhere on here to participate in a class action pertaining to this?


----------



## chamomiami

2Cents said:


> Doubt that.


is a free country.. at least here in the US, dont know where Otlando is locate at.

so you'r free to doubt, here in miami we have a lot of working people and a lot of new money from others countries that dont know how to say thanks, but the hard working one like to tips even when they order mcdonalds


----------



## 2Cents

#fübrn


----------



## bigdaddybondo

Ahhhh that's what happened all the time when Pax told me they would tip in the App


----------



## Teach1

When tipping first started I thought that but not anymore. Pax lie. But tips can show up 24hrs after the fact. The problem was riders were conditioned no tip. Now there is tipping. I find people new to uber tip almost 100% even if just dollar. others maybe 30% of them tip.


----------



## Jonathan Kriczky

I have documented evidence of Uber stealing tips and taking 49 percent of the fare. This is also stealing from us. For example I had a fare the other week out of state they charged the man 108 and gave me 58 this is a 50 percent cut. How is it stealing? Who would be willing to tip generously after being robbed by Ubet like that. I drove three hrs out of state they gave me half. How is this fair there car is not taking the beating of PA roads. This is insane! I had a ride yesterday and I was on the phone with uber about this issue over radio but when the young lady got out she said I always tip 15% so 8f it's not there you will know for sure. It was not there. I went for two without a tip. I find this very unlikely. This same young lady paid 22 dollars for her ride I got 12 that is robbery. I can barley afford to pay for the gas in my 6cyl car. They are definitely stealing. I also was guaranteed 1550 for me first 100 trips in 30 days. I got the hundred trips in thirty days and was paid the 400 they owed me but then I have yet to receive another promotion. I talked to uber about the 50 percent fare and my missing tips and I could here the anger in his voice when asking about ubers fare pricing. So yes they are stealing our money.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek

belleama said:


> I think I'm going to do a test this week. I'm going to offer each rider $1 to test the tipping system. See what happens.


You are about to get screwed 
out of a bunch of dollars !!!!


----------



## Disgusted Driver

Jonathan Kriczky said:


> I have documented evidence of Uber stealing tips and taking 49 percent of the fare. This is also stealing from us. For example I had a fare the other week out of state they charged the man 108 and gave me 58 this is a 50 percent cut. How is it stealing? Who would be willing to tip generously after being robbed by Ubet like that. I drove three hrs out of state they gave me half. How is this fair there car is not taking the beating of PA roads. This is insane! I had a ride yesterday and I was on the phone with uber about this issue over radio but when the young lady got out she said I always tip 15% so 8f it's not there you will know for sure. It was not there. I went for two without a tip. I find this very unlikely. This same young lady paid 22 dollars for her ride I got 12 that is robbery. I can barley afford to pay for the gas in my 6cyl car. They are definitely stealing. I also was guaranteed 1550 for me first 100 trips in 30 days. I got the hundred trips in thirty days and was paid the 400 they owed me but then I have yet to receive another promotion. I talked to uber about the 50 percent fare and my missing tips and I could here the anger in his voice when asking about ubers fare pricing. So yes they are stealing our money.


There is a difference between taking advantage of us which uber most certainly will do with upfront pricing, and stealing which is a crime. While their treatment of you should offend your sensibilities show me one place where they have breached their contact with you or proof of something stolen from you. Evidence, not somebody said. A receipt from the pax with tip and your receipt showing no tip (and no adjustment later). Just because they don't treat you fairly doesn't mean they are stealing and there's no legal definition of fair that I am aware of.


----------

